# Old Henderson Warehouse by Rix



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

I stopped at a small county store today to kill some time. As I was looking around I found a Old Henderson Warehouse building by Rix hanging on the wall. I asked the lady who was working if I could take a look at it. The bag had about an inch of dust on it and had never been open. I ask her how much for it and told me that it she would need to call the owner of the store. To make a long story short I bought it for a $1.00. 

As far as I can tell the Henderson Warehouse was made by Rix in 2009 and currently being sold on E-bay for $35.00. 


Tom (Overthehill)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

:thumbsup: Score! :thumbsup:


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

According to their website retail is $38.95......nice find :thumbsup:

http://www.rixproducts.com/PDF/Catalog-pp10 8X11 2009.pdf


----------

